

Why you should ignore (most) posts about Go - fallenhitokiri
http://www.hopelesscom.de/2012/3/20/why_you_should_ignore__most__posts_about_go.html

======
digamber_kamat
I agree with you so much that I dint even bother to read your post. :D

